# Smelly sofa help!!



## slavetorobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

Please oh please tell me how to get cat wee smells out of my sofa!! It's only a year old and is a brightly coloured fabric sofa so I'm worried about what I can and can't use on it. The smell is driving me mad.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

get it professionally cleaned they will have powders that will take smell out, have you found out the cause of your cat doing it?


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Zoflora disinfectant is very good , it got rid of the cat wee smell in my daughters bedroom the floral ones smell really nice not like disinfectant at all


----------



## slavetorobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

DKDREAM said:


> get it professionally cleaned they will have powders that will take smell out, have you found out the cause of your cat doing it?


The only problem with that is that it will happen again - She's just a very old girl. She's recently been checked out by the vet who was pleased with her health but said I should expect deterioration soon. I will take her back to the vet this week.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

slavetorobbie said:


> The only problem with that is that it will happen again - She's just a very old girl. She's recently been checked out by the vet who was pleased with her health but said I should expect deterioration soon. I will take her back to the vet this week.


well if its going to keep happening i cant really help you much more.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Simple Solution spray works wonders - and it's not that expensive so is able to be used again and again; we used it on our bright red sofa after a calling queen decided to spray. It doesn't smell any more.


----------



## slavetorobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

spid said:


> Simple Solution spray works wonders - and it's not that expensive so is able to be used again and again; we used it on our bright red sofa after a calling queen decided to spray. It doesn't smell any more.


Thanks, I'll give this a go. I am looking for a waterproof cover to stop it from happening any more, but the silly girl pretty much never leaves the sofa so I'd feel bad taking her away from it at her age.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

dont let the cats p.ss on it:nonod:


----------



## slavetorobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

bordie said:


> dont let the cats p.ss on it:nonod:


Well I didn't know that she was because I see her using her litter tray on a daily basis, but thanks so much for this advice.


----------



## slavetorobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

Superash said:


> . Zoflora disinfectant is very good , it got rid of the cat wee smell in my daughters bedroom the floral ones smell really nice not like disinfectant at all


I'm just concerned about it discolouring the sofa? I will have a look into it though, thank you.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Most disinfectants gets rid of the smell to human noses but not to cats so will encourage her to go there again. 

@bordie - I think old cats leak a bit and they don't even realise when they are doing it.


----------



## bordie (Jan 9, 2012)

spid said:


> Most disinfectants gets rid of the smell to human noses but not to cats so will encourage her to go there again.
> 
> @bordie - I think old cats leak a bit and they don't even realise when they are doing it.


well keep it of the sofa if it leaks


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You could try putting human incontenance pads down as a temporary measure while you search for a cover. They're soft for her to lie on, can be taken up when you have guests, are cheap, disposable and very absorbent.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Do a small spot test on the underneath of the cushions or somewhere like the back/sides if they are up against a wall or something to check for colour fastness good luck. In the mean time what about getting some puppy training pads to put on top of the cushion that she most likes to sleep on and put a blanket over the top. It will absorb the wee and stop it leaking into your sofa HTH xxx


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

carly87 said:


> You could try putting human incontenance pads down as a temporary measure while you search for a cover. They're soft for her to lie on, can be taken up when you have guests, are cheap, disposable and very absorbent.


Cross posted lol


----------



## slavetorobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

bordie said:


> well keep it of the sofa if it leaks


That's the obvious solution but she's over 20 years old and there's nowhere else she is comfy sleeping. I have bought her countless beds and blankets but she will only sleep there. It's not ideal, trust me, but I'm not locking an elderly cat out of the only room she's comfy and happy in.

Incontinence pads sound like a good idea, thanks for that!


----------



## slavetorobbie (Apr 22, 2010)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Do a small spot test on the underneath of the cushions or somewhere like the back/sides if they are up against a wall or something to check for colour fastness good luck. In the mean time what about getting some puppy training pads to put on top of the cushion that she most likes to sleep on and put a blanket over the top. It will absorb the wee and stop it leaking into your sofa HTH xxx


Fab idea about the pads, didn't even think about that! Thank you


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

bordie said:


> well keep it of the sofa if it leaks





bordie said:


> dont let the cats p.ss on it:nonod:


Much as these seem to be slightly tongue in cheek they aren't actually very helpful. It isn't always easy or wanted to stop the animal sleeping where it does.


----------



## amyrj16 (Jul 20, 2011)

Not sure if this will work for you or not, but i use a drop of comfort fabric conditioner with water in a spray bottle and spray it on, acts as a kind of febreeze sort of thing. I use it on my settee but i have a leather so unsure if it will be ok for you to use or not?


----------

